# Will your normal behavior trigger a SWAT raid?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-probable-cause-for-a-swat-raid-on-your-home/ I was not sure what to post this under but I find the article interesting to say the least.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What do you think the papers will say about you afterwards? Crazy person with 25 guns and 20,000 rounds.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If your normal behavior creates probable cause for a search warrant maybe. There are plenty of cases of overzealous and over reaching Police agencies. I honestly believe that most of those Departments are in California, New York, Boston, Baltimore, Chicago etc. Liberal Cops don't read the United States Constitution the same way I do. The problem can be summed up like this:

"The ultimate job of the Police Officer is not to interpret the "spirit" of the law or try to divine the intent of the legislators. It is the duty and responsibility of a Peace Officer to enforce the letter of the law." CSI-Tech, 2015.

The United States Constitution is unambiguous. When I read it it is as plain as the nose on your face. No excessive fines or bail, Due process, SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED, no warrant shall issue but upon PROBABLE CAUSE, shall not be twice put in jeopardy, protected from unwarranted searches and seizures, Freedom of speech, shall not establish a national religion. Those "shalls" are pretty specific in my mind. 

We are trying to become more and more like England and Europe with each passing law. Last I looked, that is exactly why we are here and why we left in the first place.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> If your normal behavior creates probable cause for a search warrant maybe. There are plenty of cases of overzealous and over reaching Police agencies. I honestly believe that most of those Departments are in California, New York, Boston, Baltimore, Chicago etc. Liberal Cops don't read the United States Constitution the same way I do. The problem can be summed up like this:
> 
> "The ultimate job of the Police Officer is not to interpret the "spirit" of the law or try to divine the intent of the legislators. It is the duty and responsibility of a Peace Officer to enforce the letter of the law." CSI-Tech, 2015.
> 
> ...


OK people, here's the Bottom Line from Slippy;

CSI-Tech WILL RUN FOR OFFICE when he retires. Let it be written, Let it be done. :encouragement:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

this is totaly insane. cant they just knock and ask to come in first, and show they have a warrant?

And that they even get one for such stupid things is really crazy


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

James m said:


> What do you think the papers will say about you afterwards? Crazy person with 25 guns and 20,000 rounds.


I would classify that as a novice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My normal behavior probably would. Of course I have a Toddler fight club set up in my garage.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

The fact you post on this forum will probably get you SWAT-teamed.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My normal behavior would assuredly pique the interest of LE in most communities. I'm always afraid of getting stopped on the way to the farm with my G3, AR-15 and AK in the back of the vehicle with dozens of magazines. The actions are open, safetys are engaged etc. but the wrong rookie and I'm sampling Tennessee pavement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> If your normal behavior creates probable cause for a search warrant maybe. There are plenty of cases of overzealous and over reaching Police agencies. I honestly believe that most of those Departments are in California, New York, Boston, Baltimore, Chicago etc. Liberal Cops don't read the United States Constitution the same way I do. The problem can be summed up like this:
> 
> "The ultimate job of the Police Officer is not to interpret the "spirit" of the law or try to divine the intent of the legislators. It is the duty and responsibility of a Peace Officer to enforce the letter of the law." CSI-Tech, 2015.
> 
> ...


Beautifully said csi-tech. I second Slippy's nomination.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> If your normal behavior creates probable cause for a search warrant maybe. There are plenty of cases of overzealous and over reaching Police agencies. I honestly believe that most of those Departments are in California, New York, Boston, Baltimore, Chicago etc. Liberal Cops don't read the United States Constitution the same way I do. The problem can be summed up like this:
> 
> "The ultimate job of the Police Officer is not to interpret the "spirit" of the law or try to divine the intent of the legislators. It is the duty and responsibility of a Peace Officer to enforce the letter of the law." CSI-Tech, 2015.
> 
> ...


except that SWAT or swatlike raids are pretty much non existant in europe.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> My normal behavior probably would. Of course I have a Toddler fight club set up in my garage.





Swedishsocialist said:


> except that SWAT or swatlike raids are pretty much non existant in europe.


You're getting up there in the number of terrorist attacks though.

You're a funny hairy bipedal ape man, ain't ya?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being I'm on just about every list they have I'm not worried about the site.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> My normal behavior would assuredly pique the interest of LE in most communities. I'm always afraid of getting stopped on the way to the farm with my G3, AR-15 and AK in the back of the vehicle with dozens of magazines. The actions are open, safetys are engaged etc. but the wrong rookie and I'm sampling Tennessee pavement.


I am afraid of getting stopped by an Alabama State Trooper while heading to the range. Each weapon will be the topic of discussion, opinions discussed, etc.
It'll eat into my range time. I guess that is the hazard of living in a state filled with gun nuts.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> except that SWAT or swatlike raids are pretty much non existant in europe.


Probably true. When you take away everyone's guns and enact laws to monitor your citizens every move, you really don't need them so much.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am afraid of getting stopped by an Alabama State Trooper while heading to the range. Each weapon will be the topic of discussion, opinions discussed, etc.
> It'll eat into my range time. I guess that is the hazard of living in a state filled with gun nuts.


I stopped a guy that was on his way to the range. He had more weapons than you could count. He did not make it to the range that evening. We BS'd about guns for nearly an hour. Now he is my Go-to Milsurp gun guru. He also renewed his tags. Win/Win.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Probably true. When you take away everyone's guns and enact laws to monitor your citizens every move, you really don't need them so much.


is not the point of your guns to defend yourselfs against things like sudden attacs?

you see in europe we dont fear our cops, we dont take shit from them like you do.

fun fact, one month alone us cops killed more people then the british police did during the whole of 20th century, so you are right to fear them.

And cops in sweden cant really smash down our doors here, they open outwards and are made of massive wood usually.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is also very important that we learn every day. I humbly admit that I have been conducting traffic stops completely wrong for years. I would generally stop a car based on reasonable suspicion or probable cause then issue a warning (written or verbal) or a "hard copy" citation. If you were super nice and cooperative, you got a warning. If you were a turd, you got a citation. 

It was submitted to me (Lexipol tip of the day) that what I was doing was punishing people for exercising their right to free speech. Yelling at me calling me names etc. is absolutely protected and guaranteed under the first amendment and I have been punishing people for it. 

From this day forth, the decision to write a ticket or warn SHALL be made before I make the first contact with the violator, regardless of demeanor. That is my New Year's resolution and my promise to those I serve. Thank you Lexipol, Keep them coming.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> It is also very important that we learn every day. I humbly admit that I have been conducting traffic stops completely wrong for years. I would generally stop a car based on reasonable suspicion or probable cause then issue a warning (written or verbal) or a "hard copy" citation. If you were super nice and cooperative, you got a warning. If you were a turd, you got a citation.
> 
> It was submitted to me (Lexipol tip of the day) that what I was doing was punishing people for exercising their right to free speech. Yelling at me calling me names etc. is absolutely protected and guaranteed under the first amendment and I have been punishing people for it.
> 
> From this day forth, the decision to write a ticket or warn SHALL be made before I make the first contact with the violator, regardless of demeanor. That is my New Year's resolution and my promise to those I serve. Thank you Lexipol, Keep them coming.


Im 44 yrs, only twice has I been stopped by cops in my car, both times for rutin drunk drivning test. If im unpolite and tell them they suck and whatever... they just make the test and then I can move on ( I never drive with alcohol in my body). they can do nothing as long as im just rude.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Obama likes the National Police State...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> What do you think the papers will say about you afterwards? Crazy person with 25 guns and 20,000 rounds?


I don't know what the complicit evil media would call that person. Me? I'd call that "room for improvement"!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Im 44 yrs, only twice has I been stopped by cops in my car, both times for rutin drunk drivning test. If im unpolite and tell them they suck and whatever... they just make the test and then I can move on ( I never drive with alcohol in my body). they can do nothing as long as im just rude.


We cannot randomly stop anyone just to do a "routine" alcohol test. I have to be able to articulate reasonable suspicion for the initial stop then I have to be able to articulate why I suspect drunk driving, then develop probable cause to arrest through conducting field sobriety tasks, then offer the test and read the implied consent form (you can refuse) then make the arrest. If I just stopped someone and said step out for a routine alcohol test my head would be on a lance.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> We cannot randomly stop anyone just to do a "routine" alcohol test. I have to be able to articulate reasonable suspicion for the initial stop then I have to be able to articulate why I suspect drunk driving, then develop probable cause to arrest through conducting field sobriety tasks, then offer the test and read the implied consent form (you can refuse) then make the arrest. If I just stopped someone and said step out for a routine alcohol test my head would be on a lance.


well they can here, sometimes they makes a "checkpoint" and takes in every third car or something to check if they are drunk, takes about a minute per car. usually they do this on sunday mornings or friday/saturday nights.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't know what the complicit evil media would call that person. Me? I'd call that "room for improvement"!


I'd say it's a good start too LOL.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well they can here, sometimes they makes a "checkpoint" and takes in every third car or something to check if they are drunk, takes about a minute per car. usually they do this on sunday mornings or friday/saturday nights.


We actually have to announce our sobriety checkpoints. The fact is, they may have been deemed unconstitutional. We have not done those in years. We used to team up with the State troopers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I know the clerk sure looked at me funny when I bought a big bag or two of Pearlite at the nursery. I think she smelled a rat...even though I stressed with her my wife was raising Violets. Then the cop followed me for a long way when leaving the hydroponic store one day. Innocent folks dont have a chance.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

That's some crazy stuff. I guess if they have a warrant then they have a warrant, not much you can do at that point. About the closest I've gotten is when I made a trip to walmart when I was sick and picked up some batteries while I was getting cold medicine lol.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I know the clerk sure looked at me funny when I bought a big bag or two of Pearlite at the nursery. I think she smelled a rat...even though I stressed with her my wife was raising Violets. Then the cop followed me for a long way when leaving the hydroponic store one day. Innocent folks dont have a chance.


I know, right? I bought from the NORML recommended reading list: "Growing bigger, stickier buds" and you'd think I was starting a grow operation. I'm just reading folks! Geez.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right. Everybody needs to be edumacated about exotic stuff. lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, my county does not have a SWAT team. They disbanded it several years ago because it wasn't needed and they could use the money elsewhere. So no worries there.

Man, the nervous nellies would wet their pants if they rode with me to the range. There is a fiberglass topper on my truck so something in the bed would not be too obvious, but I live in Florida, shoot in Georgia. So, I cross a state line with, usually, a dozen or more long guns, and maybe 10 or so handguns. And enough ammo in various calibers to fill an office sized copy paper box. Maybe 500 to 1,000 rounds of various calibers and gauges. My State of Georgia issued range pass clearly has my Florida address on it (got to have one, the range is in a state WMA).
CWOLDOJAX has been to the range with me, it really is no big deal around these parts.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> What do you think the papers will say about you afterwards? Crazy person with 25 guns and 20,000 rounds.


Well I don't have 25 guns or 20,000 rnds of ammo but I've sure got enough to startle any liberal neighbors.

And think about how they'll consider the food stores.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If the authorities stumbled upon my sharp stick Arsenal it would surely result in a forced Bon fire. 

I put locks on them and lock them in a safe. Pisses me off when they get dings in them but hell its for the kids right. And my 20000 pencil sharpeners are in there as well. 

I think martial law is way more likely than a total collapse.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> We actually have to announce our sobriety checkpoints. The fact is, they may have been deemed unconstitutional. We have not done those in years. We used to team up with the State troopers.


They still do the checkpoints here on occasion. I like to go to the checkpoint then suddenly make a right or left and watch them freak out and come stop me........." Sir why did you try to avoid the checkpoint ". I'm sure that's all legit and constitutional.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> We actually have to announce our sobriety checkpoints. The fact is, they may have been deemed unconstitutional. We have not done those in years. We used to team up with the State troopers.


They still do in South Georgia. Charlton County does these on a weekly basis. Sometimes the GA State Patrol brings their BATmobile (Blood Alcohol Testing), a Winnebago complete with holding cells. Flatbed wreckers are present to impound any cars as needed. Drug dogs are present, and the Charlton County Sheriff will arrest anyone if found with so much as one marijuana seed in their vehicle.
Several times a year Hands Across The Border will be held, with both Florida and Georgia cops participating.

One thing you can set your calendar by is serious checkpoint activity the weekend of the Florida/Georgia football game, known around here as the worlds largest outdoor cocktail party. Locals know to stay off the roads as much as possible - not because of the cops, but because of the drunk drivers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good morning, Slippy!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> What do you think the papers will say about you afterwards? Crazy person with 25 guns and 20,000 rounds.


Only 25 & 20,000? Dude needs to stock up.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> It is also very important that we learn every day. I humbly admit that I have been conducting traffic stops completely wrong for years. I would generally stop a car based on reasonable suspicion or probable cause then issue a warning (written or verbal) or a "hard copy" citation. If you were super nice and cooperative, you got a warning. If you were a turd, you got a citation.
> 
> It was submitted to me (Lexipol tip of the day) that what I was doing was punishing people for exercising their right to free speech. Yelling at me calling me names etc. is absolutely protected and guaranteed under the first amendment and I have been punishing people for it.
> 
> From this day forth, the decision to write a ticket or warn SHALL be made before I make the first contact with the violator, regardless of demeanor. That is my New Year's resolution and my promise to those I serve. Thank you Lexipol, Keep them coming.


The speech may be free but that doesn't mean it doesn't come with consequences. In my book, the turds would still be treated like turds.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good morning, Slippy!


Good morning RPD!

Sun is shining, dogs have peed, Mrs S still snoring (very ladylike of course) in the bed and I'm on vacation thru year end!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to call BS... if this was a real RAID they would have tossed a flash bang or two, shot the family dog, knock over the fish tank, and destroyed the outside video cameras after eating all the brownies on the center island


edit
the above is written in humor... I know some folks have a hard time with that


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to call BS... if this was a real RAID they would have tossed a flash bang or two, shot the family dog, knock over the fish tank, and destroyed the outside video cameras after eating all the brownies on the center island
> 
> edit
> the above is written in humor... I know some folks have a hard time with that


Learn the ways of the emoticons. The force is strong with them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Learn the ways of the emoticons. The force is strong with them.


how about this one


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good morning RPD!
> 
> Sun is shining, dogs have peed, Mrs S still snoring (very ladylike of course) in the bed and I'm on vacation thru year end!


Up at 0545, let dogs out, wife made my lunch, and off to work by 6:10. For the one hour drive into Jacksonville.
Tomorrow was my last planned day before retiring to full time on the homestead, but my bosses down in Orlando talked me into staying until the end of January. :roll:
So, I will sit here another month and get paid to post on forums. :lol:
It's nice to be the boss.


----------

